# Wednesday night Demo night



## Alpine Sports (Jun 22, 2007)

Alpine Sports will be at the Black Bear/ A holes in Lyons CO every Wednesday night from 5 - 8. Stop by and try the new kayaks from Dagger, Wave Sport, and Liquid Logic.

We are limited to the amount of boats we can bring, so if there is a boat you would like to try. Give us a call 303-325-3231 and we will happily get the boat into the Subaru.

Bring your paddle, PFD, helmet, skirt and Picture ID.

See you there.

P.S. Check out our Alpine Sports "Facebook page" for more details, or call us at 303-325-3231


----------



## Alpine Sports (Jun 22, 2007)

Thanks for a great demo last night. Check out our Facebook page for pictures and video. 

Alpine Sports's Photos - Demo Night 5-21-09 | Facebook

We will be there next Wednesday night from 5-8. Stop by and take a boat for a ride.


----------



## Alpine Sports (Jun 22, 2007)

Let us know if you want to try a particular boat at one of our demo's.


----------



## Alpine Sports (Jun 22, 2007)

Reminding everyone that I will be at the Black Bear hole tonight and every Wednesday night demoing boats.


----------

